# Skin problems



## LunaLu (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a 1 year old blue pitty and this summer she has stated breaking out in places. They don't seem to really bother her they are just there. I can't figure out what she could be allergic to. But is there anything I can do to help this clear up quicker than on it's own? (Would post pics but have no idea how to on the phone app)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

First off, what are you feeding? 

Blue dogs often have a lot of skin problems but a good grain free diet usually helps A LOT!  they can be fine for a while, but eventually all the grain allergies surface and bam-- thinning fur, bumps, itchy...


----------



## LunaLu (Jul 17, 2013)

We already are grain free that's why I am still searching for answers. That was the first thing I eliminated.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## navypit (Jul 18, 2013)

Been having the problem with my girl. Is it a rash that looks like already popped pimples? (Gross but the only good description)


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Try giving some benedryl to see if they bumps dissipate. If so then its definitely an allergy, but could be anything from Airborne seasonal, to a contact allergy, to an allergy to the protein in the food.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I disagree with blue dogs having skin issues, none of my blue dogs had skin issues. Comes down to poor genetics in some cases and any color of dog can have bad skin . I would first look for fleas on her if you have not, seeing as you said this season she has started to break out I would lean more to environmental causes vs food ( unless you recently switched foods). Grass is a common cause of allergies and you see it more this time of year obviously with them getting outside more often. Is there an isolated spot where she is breaking out worse? stomache? ect ?? could also be bug bites ? you can use a natural fly spray on them during the summer to keep the bugs away , the one we use is a mix of skin so soft original from avon mixed half and half with water and a teaspoon of dawn dish soap . If you have pictures of what her skin is looking like post them up might help us.


----------



## LunaLu (Jul 17, 2013)

Navy pit! Yes that's exactly what it looks like!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

LunaLu said:


> Navy pit! Yes that's exactly what it looks like!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mine gets this on her belly. Its from the heat

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LunaLu (Jul 17, 2013)

She doesn't have any on her belly. It's just around her collar and down her sides. I spray her with a dog bug spray that I have used since she was a pup. No fleas I have checked numerous times.






This is her neck.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

LunaLu said:


> She doesn't have any on her belly. It's just around her collar and down her sides. I spray her with a dog bug spray that I have used since she was a pup. No fleas I have checked numerous times.
> View attachment 28146
> This is her neck.
> View attachment 28154
> ...


Okay I stand corrected. Mine doesnt have that. Does she scratch it alot?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LunaLu (Jul 17, 2013)

No it doesn't seem to bother her much.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

Whats the meats in the foods she is eating?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LunaLu (Jul 17, 2013)

It's chicken and rice formula she has been eating it since she changed over from puppy food about 4 months ago

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## prjwh081810 (Jul 6, 2013)

LunaLu said:


> It's chicken and rice formula she has been eating it since she changed over from puppy food about 4 months ago
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You may wanna try something other than chicken. Its a known cause of allregys leading to skin problems

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

My boxer mix had those same exact things in him. I took him to the vet who said they were fly bites. I put Neosporin and flys off ointment directly on the cut and then use the fly off spray to keep them away. I swear it looked just like ur pics!








You can see the two white marks on the shoulder area. When they healed the hair takes forever to grow back!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah I'd switch from chicken to something fish based.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

LunaLu said:


> We already are grain free that's why I am still searching for answers. That was the first thing I eliminated.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





LunaLu said:


> It's chicken and rice formula she has been eating it since she changed over from puppy food about 4 months ago
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just trying to help but you are contradicting...you state you've been on grain-free but then say you're on chicken and rice?? :snow:oke:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

yeah get off the grains, and some other protein. Could be allergies. Keep in mind it could have turned into an infection if they are scratching all the time. Start Benadryl to see if it changes anything. If she gets better you need to see if its food or seasonal allergy related. If the Benadryl doesn't help it might be something else.

Dont use oatmeal based products if you think its a grain free allergy either. My boy cant have oatmeal baths with his allergies.


if you do find out it is seasonal allergies local Bee Pollen can really help build up immunities. It is also REALLY good for their skin and coat.


----------

